# H-roids...I'm bummed...



## RetroG (Jan 16, 2004)

Any antidotes for a guy who spends time in the saddle? I've tried all the regulars PH, zinc oxide.


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

Ohno, not again...


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

*Coupla thoughts.*

Hi there;

MOST of the people will say this should be a private conversation - I disagree - Hemorrhoids are such a common affliction - and is SUCKS to have them, especially when you're a cyclist. Everybody should read / know this. Because they're a pain to have - no pun intended - and in the incipient phases are pretty easy to treat.

FIRST. Keep the medication going.
There are a couple of really good ointments out there.
Also, there's medication that will help you dissolve the blood clogs... I will not venture there, because I don't know your history and it could be dangerous.

Then take care of the auxiliary issues - if they hurt and are prominent.
- watch your diet - at least now; it'd be better to be a little bit "loosened up" at the other end...; mostly liquid foods, avoid solid foods, spicy etc. A light laxative might help
- if you have a cough, treat it - Robitussin works miracles
- do not work out till it goes away - you must avoid any type of contractions
- take warm baths (at least once a day) - again it helps with pure physical dissolving of the clogs in your veins - you will feel better immediately

If they bleed (a lot) - go see your doctor - It's a high risk of infection and you might need alternative treatment - ligatures, surgical.

No go take a warm bath and get well!

Happy trails!


----------



## -dude- (Feb 10, 2004)

*advice*

do not underestimate the value of sitting in warm water 2-3 times a day. then apply some steroid cream like hydrocortisone or a prescription for something like triamcinolone. keep the poop soft with some laxatives like ex-lax or if you get a prescription, miralax. don't sit on the toilet for more than the briefest of times to avoid sending pressure down to the anus.
dr dude.


----------



## Team Green Steve (Aug 17, 2005)

*You are not alone...*

I have been dealing with the roids since I was thirteen, so I have a lot of experience with treatment. I also developed a severe (bleeding) case 2 days into a 25 day ride across the U.S. So I know how to deal with them even when you have to stay on the bike.

One of the biggest obstacles is hydration. Drink LOTS of water. Try for 16 oz of water an hour, more if exercising. Also, try a "stool softener" such as Colace. These two together will help you pass easier, thereby taking pressure off the subject area.

Also, use the ointments regularly. Look for something with Cortizone. If OTC doesn't work, go to your doctor and get something stronger. This usually works the best for me. The baths are a great suggestion - try adding some Epson salt in there as well.

Don't use TP, try baby wipes instead.

Also, if you are lifting weights, try to go light and avoid straining at all costs. Also, try riding easier gears on the bike. Straining has a tendency to irritate the region.

Can't think of anything else except visit the Dr. But that is never fun either.

Good luck.


----------



## El_Gordo (Mar 17, 2006)

I've had them get so bad it looked like I was trying to smuggle grapes (let that sink in for a sec).

Here is what has worked for me. Forget the PrepH and other ointments. Take a tablespoon of metamucil in the morning and one at night. Carry a Ziploc with baby wipes in it wherever you go. use them to make sure that when you "drop the kids off at the pool," you are ABSOLUTELY clean down there.

I haven't had a flareup in 10 years just by following those simple guidelines.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

thank gawd the photo upload feature on this site is broken.

that's all I've got to contribute.

fc


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

Used to get 'em, don't anymore. Just switched saddles. I know that sounds really simple and stupid, but you never know exactly how much pressure a particular saddle is putting in all the wrong places until you switch. And I'm not talking about body geometry split tails. Just switching brands will make a difference. 

Also, lots of sex seems to work for some reason.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Guyechka said:


> Also, lots of sex seems to work for some reason.


Which side cowboy?

Thank you. I'm here til thursday!


----------



## preparation_h (Feb 1, 2004)

RetroG said:


> Any antidotes for a guy who spends time in the saddle? I've tried all the regulars PH, zinc oxide.


Perhaps I could help....


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

preparation_h said:


> Perhaps I could help....


*LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

francois said:


> Which side cowboy?
> 
> Thank you. I'm here til thursday!


You have a very sick mind francois! I hadn't realized how some might take my adivce.

No, I do think there is some scientific basis for this, since I think I once saw in some "medical" journal or other something sort of relating to the subject. Anyway, it is a good excuse, just so long as you don't mention the motive outright. There is something about the word "hemorroids" that is a turn off. Just explain that you will die if you do not have lots of sex immediately.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

merlin said:


> *LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


I would like to chime in on this one. I get a flare up after riding a lot. Preparation H cream the suppository type clears it up in 24hrs and also relieves pain right away. Can also happen due to many of the before-mentioned...diet, stress, poor hygiene, etc... so I try to watch what I eat and always take the extra effort after dropin' the kids off.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*ok...*



francois said:


> Which side cowboy?


Making a mental note to avoid rides with Francois if 
he says the name of the trail is *Brokeback Mtn* 

Hollis <---aint riding "Side Saddle" no matter what


----------



## RetroG (Jan 16, 2004)

preparation_h said:


> Perhaps I could help....


You haven't done squat for me, yet. Besides, the store brand is cheaper.


----------



## trekmike (Aug 27, 2004)

*You don't need mass market remedies:*



RetroG said:


> Any antidotes for a guy who spends time in the saddle? I've tried all the regulars PH, zinc oxide.


If you have this:

https://www.4www.us/pictures-hemorrhoids/external-hemorrhoid-photos.gif

(Photo link changed from embedded image to clickable link, you can guess why -CH)

Then you really need this:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sick.


----------



## ralpho (Sep 17, 2005)

Hot hot water !


----------



## hogleg62 (Mar 14, 2006)

Go to the Doctor! Had mine removed, more painful than I could describe. Butt once they are gone, they are gone. Don't lift weights anymore. Just ride and run. That thing about the sitting on the toilet too long is gospel.


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

hogleg62 said:


> Go to the Doctor! Had mine removed, more painful than I could describe. Butt once they are gone, they are gone. Don't lift weights anymore. Just ride and run. That thing about the sitting on the toilet too long is gospel.


I was hesitatant to click on this thread at first, but it is hilarious and informative at the same time.

And thanks to all for not posting any medical pics.....some thread should be pic free zones;-)


----------



## Poser (Jan 26, 2004)

*http://www.anuice.com/*

Fast effective relief.



RetroG said:


> Any antidotes for a guy who spends time in the saddle? I've tried all the regulars PH, zinc oxide.


----------



## jmtbkr (Jan 15, 2004)

try isopropol alcohol on a cotton ball, just swab it on................

them roids will be soooooo far up yer gink you'll never see them again!


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

since we're off on this ghastly direction already...how about a super-itchy culo without 'roids, etc.....gone on for months..can be painful when rolling a duece, but subsides right away...no cracking or blood or anything just hella itchy....my wife just laughs at me and says call the doc...but, well..I procrastinate in PRO/ELITE class..I bike commute daily and have for years...never had a problem before....? Do I really have to buy a product with ANUS in the name? anyone? thx. pls.


----------



## Poser (Jan 26, 2004)

*Nystatin Ointment or other diaper rash medicine*

It is prescription but if you have friends with a baby they should have it,


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

DH40 said:


> since we're off on this ghastly direction already...how about a super-itchy culo without 'roids, etc.....gone on for months..can be painful when rolling a duece, but subsides right away...no cracking or blood or anything just hella itchy....my wife just laughs at me and says call the doc...but, well..I procrastinate in PRO/ELITE class..I bike commute daily and have for years...never had a problem before....? Do I really have to buy a product with ANUS in the name? anyone? thx. pls.


Desitin!

It's for diaper rash so, baby section of the drugstore.

I use it for my kids and I steal some when I gots a situation down at the Nakatome plaza.

francois


----------



## phatr32 (Jun 24, 2005)

El_Gordo said:


> I've had them get so bad it looked like I was trying to smuggle grapes (let that sink in for a sec).


thanks for that, i just sprayed my food all over the monitor.........


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

francois said:


> Desitin!
> 
> It's for diaper rash so, baby section of the drugstore.
> 
> ...


Wow francis, thanks...who knew when you left a message about a "new mountainbike forum" on Mud****s all those many years ago it would result in such valuable information from the King himself!!!!!

cheers!


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

francois said:


> thank gawd the photo upload feature on this site is broken.
> 
> that's all I've got to contribute.
> 
> fc


I'm gonna be hearing Johnny Cash's "Ring of Fire" in my head all day now.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

DH40 said:


> Wow francis, thanks...who knew when you left a message about a "new mountainbike forum" on Mud****s all those many years ago it would result in such valuable information from the King himself!!!!!
> 
> cheers!


Mud****s... man, you remember my spam?

You're hella olde brah. Ahh, the good ole days.

fc


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Team Green Steve said:


> I have been dealing with the roids since I was thirteen, so I have a lot of experience with treatment.


Man, you've been dealing with them that long and you haven't yet had the h-ectomy? Forget all that stuff. Get them fixed. I delt with them for probably 11 years before finally coming to the conlusion that they weren't going away on their own. Now for the past 8 years I have been completely ridden of them and life is good.

I won't kid you, it's the worst pain you will probably ever have to endure for about 2 weeks but the benefits are grand! Get those suckers fixed!


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

iviguy said:


> Man, you've been dealing with them that long and you haven't yet had the h-ectomy? Forget all that stuff. Get them fixed.


Listen to this man here and take care of it.

They are veins in your rectum.

If they are thrombosed (protruding), that's good--they are easiest; immediate (!) relief and you will be riding in a couple of days after a simple office visit. You'll wish you had gone in sooner.

Internal, a bigger deal, but still, get it done. But--forget about the post here that says liquid diet! Bad idea! You want to expand that area and keep it expanded with daily metamucil. It's just possible they will go away with that treatment. Keep your circulation good; wear long underwear in winter in a cold climate.

Life will soon be better. Charmin Ultra is your friend.


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

BadHabit said:


> Listen to this man here and take care of it.
> 
> They are veins in your rectum.
> 
> ...


Dude. Read (or ask) before you post.

Constipation is one of the most encountered causes for hemhorroids. A low fiber, high liquid diet is essential.

ESPECIALLY when they're active...

Geez, before you demolish someone's advice, read. Or ask your doctor.


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

BadHabit said:


> that's good--they are easiest; immediate (!) relief and you will be riding in a couple of days after a simple office visit.


LOL Hemmorhoids and "immediate relief" can never be used in the same sentence. In fact, Hemmorhoids, immediate relief, and "simple office visit" are simply too outrageous to be in the same paragraph as well.

Depending on how bad they are there are different treatments. Some they will put rubberbands on that will cause the skin to die and eventually it will fall off. Some caused by blood clots can be removed with an office visit but I doubt you will be riding in a couple of days. Some, yes even external, require going under the knife or laser in a hospital operating room. You won't be riding for a couple of weeks at best. I might mention that if you are going to have this done or even consider doing it, go to a specialist. Don't use your general practitioner. I am sure they may be able to handle it but a specialist does it for a living. Every freakin nerve ending that goes to the brain stops first at the rectum and when you have that area operated on, every muscle fiber that moves sends a signal down there. You really want it done correctly.


----------



## dabinche (Nov 2, 2004)

So what exactly is hemroids?? See the commercial all the time but don't really know what it is.


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

dabinche said:


> So what exactly is hemroids?? See the commercial all the time but don't really know what it is.


A pain in the butt... LOL... 

Picture one of those long balloons used for making animals and stuff. That is a vein in your rectum. Now picture that when you start to blow up that balloon instead of it working normally there is a weak spot in the side so that a big bulge forms on the middle outside of the balloon. That would be a hemrhoid. The problem is that once that weak spot is there it usually is hard to heal completely and remains there just waiting on the next flare up. They are very uncomfortable and many times very painful and usually are more than one vein with the problem.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

zamolxe said:


> Dude. Read (or ask) before you post.
> 
> Constipation is one of the most encountered causes for hemhorroids. A low fiber, high liquid diet is essential.
> 
> ...


You are entirely incorrect, zamolxe. I understand your confusion, but your mistaken advice will set people back. Perhaps yourself, in fact. Search under the spelling "hemorrhoid"--that will help.

"A diet rich in complex carbohydrates and dietary fiber, particularly insoluble fiber, is recommended for hemorrhoid sufferers."

http://www.wholehealthmd.com/hk/remedies/disp/1,1459,535,00.html

"A high-fiber diet will help prevent conditions of hemorrhoids, constipation, diverticulosis, diverticulitis, colon polyps, colon cancer, and high cholesterol."

http://www.hemorrhoid.net/high_fiber.php

"...your doctor will recommend a high fiber diet and plenty of fluids. The fiber will help keep your bowel movements regular and the fluid will keep them softer so they are easier to pass without straining. High fiber foods include bran cereals, fresh fruits, and vegetables, such as broccoli, carrots, and leafy greens. Some people need additional fiber provided by over-the-counter bulking agents, such as methylcelloulose or psyllium."

http://www.hmc.psu.edu/healthinfo/h/hemorrhoids.htm

I highly recommend psyllium in OJ once or twice a day if you are suffering.

But mainly, get treatment; don't put up with it. As you say, ask your doctor. I have.

And may I quote Davy Crockett, the King of The Wild Frontier, at ya: "Be sure you are right, then go ahead."

Have a good weekend.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

iviguy said:


> LOL...Hemmorhoids, immediate relief, and "simple office visit" are simply too outrageous to be in the same paragraph as well.


What can I tell you? Maybe I've been going to better doctors than you? LOL.

(Maybe not *laugh*--my doc learned his trade in the army in WWII--I called him "der Braune Engel.")

I've dealt with these more than once. Easiest was a half-hour office visit, the relief was immediate, and I was back in business right away--two days of recovery.

That's for thrombosed hemorrhoids, of course. Internal hemorrhoids are a different matter, but still should be treated. I have a tendency to them (internal) but am determined to avoid needing surgery, so I keep them at bay maybe twice a year with a high fiber diet. (Note that another rider here is off on the wrong track with that advice from me as well. Oh, well.) Since hemorrhoids are a kind of circulatory disorder, they tend to recur with colder weather, in my case.

By the way, in case anyone is confused--when I say immediate, I mean immediate! Like walking out to your car and sighing in relief.

Best wishes.


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

**

I hate it when I'm rushing and misspell stuff. My bad.

I was emphasizing the "fluids" part. Avoid any straining.
And get treatment... This is a great place for fixing a rear derailleur or brake cable routing.
Not necessarily for medical advice. When "diagnostic by forum" will be included in the medical books, then it might become one.

Read back.

Oh, and I don't usually take for granted everything I read on the internet. I prefer to base my opinions on the few years of medical studies that I have.

You know what they're saying. Everything you see on TV and read on the internet it's true. 
You can ask the aligator in the sewer behind my house. Oh, wait. He might not like the patronizing tone in your voice.

Happy trails!


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

BadHabit said:


> What can I tell you? Maybe I've been going to better doctors than you? LOL.
> 
> (Maybe not *laugh*--my doc learned his trade in the army in WWII--I called him "der Braune Engel.")
> 
> ...


What exactly did the doc do? The only immediate relief I ever had was when the doc lubed up his finger (no gutter thoughts here) with lidocaine or something more powerful and ... well you know the rest. That was not a fix though. It just deadened it for a while until it wore off and then you really knew that someone had stuck a finger up your swollen buttocks... Not fun.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

zamolxe said:


> ...get treatment...
> 
> Happy trails!


I just wanted to be sure there was no confusion on the point--in the interest of others' health.

This is all about happy trails! 

Happy trails and happy Friday.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

iviguy said:


> What exactly did the doc do? The only immediate relief I ever had was when the doc lubed up his finger (no gutter thoughts here) with lidocaine or something more powerful and ... well you know the rest. That was not a fix though. It just deadened it for a while until it wore off and then you really knew that someone had stuck a finger up your swollen buttocks... Not fun.


That doctor (since deceased) used a knife (two occasions). Relief in each instance was impressive. I have also had the rubber band treatment in a hospital setting, and that was less comfortable. (Some kind of "spreader" was used!! Jesus.) I suppose each hemorrhoid is different. Sense of humor helps. I have had no real recurrence in many years since I learned the importance of a high fiber diet--to quote the doc: "You want to keep that area expanded." Anyway, may they never return to you, ivi.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, I need help.

It sucks but I had the surgery 2 weeks and 3 days ago. I am wondering if anyone here would let me know how long it was before they rode again. Mine was one very large external that I had for 10 years and rode with it and just suffered.

If I recover and feel better like some of the above posters I will be happy. I walk everyday and eat a high fiber, high water diet.

How long before I can ride?


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

elephant said:


> OK, I need help.
> 
> It sucks but I had the surgery 2 weeks and 3 days ago. I am wondering if anyone here would let me know how long it was before they rode again. Mine was one very large external that I had for 10 years and rode with it and just suffered.
> 
> ...


Your looking at it the wrong way man. It's not how long till you can ride, it's how many years of pain free riding you will have after you heal. Like you, I suffered for about 10 years or more with VERY painful rhoids. The surgery was even more painful and the first 2 weeks were like living h3ll. But that was 11 years ago and I have had a much better life since then.

Take it easy, let it heal and enjoy a few decades of no pain... in the anus that is...


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

I am trying to stay positive. Thanks for good outlook.

I am just trying to get some idea of when I should think about hitting the trails. The doctor is being pretty vague which is getting me scared. I will do whatever I am told because the first two weeks were the worst of my entire life. I just want to have a day to look forward to and ride my new bike (check the Yo Eddy in the Vintage, Retro, Classic thread if you want to see it).

Can I do exercises or activities for my bum to get and stay healthy?

Again, thanks for the reply.


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

elephant said:


> I am trying to stay positive. Thanks for good outlook.
> 
> I am just trying to get some idea of when I should think about hitting the trails. The doctor is being pretty vague which is getting me scared. I will do whatever I am told because the first two weeks were the worst of my entire life. I just want to have a day to look forward to and ride my new bike (check the Yo Eddy in the Vintage, Retro, Classic thread if you want to see it).
> 
> ...


I don't really recall to be honest but I would say whenever you feel like you can do it, then do it. The way that area heals is quite different than the rest of your body. It heals from the inside out rather than the outside in. If you can use the restroom without significant pain then go ride a couple of miles and see how you feel afterward. If you are doing something your body doesn't agree with, it's going to let you know...


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Some real bad advice in this thread, hot water is real BAD for the roid, use cold or even iced water cause ice reduces swelling, heat takes away the pain but does nothing for the swelling. There is a soak basin called a siths bath (sp) that works magic for the nether region. Local drug store stock them. Use as directed. I had a massive outbreak or maybe better put my POS race saddle nose pretty much split the whole cavity on a nasty technical climb. Had to fast for a week so I could not pass anything for the tear to heal. But the resulting hroid was nasty.Using the sith bath 3 times a day and I was riding again within a week, the offending saddle was sold off at the local swap meet, back to wider nosed saddles and problems solved:thumbsup:


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Some real bad advice in this thread, hot water is real BAD for the roid, use cold or even iced water cause ice reduces swelling, heat takes away the pain but does nothing for the swelling. There is a soak basin called a siths bath (sp) that works magic for the nether region. Local drug store stock them. Use as directed. I had a massive outbreak or maybe better put my POS race saddle nose pretty much split the whole cavity on a nasty technical climb. Had to fast for a week so I could not pass anything for the tear to heal. But the resulting hroid was nasty.Using the sith bath 3 times a day and I was riding again within a week, the offending saddle was sold off at the local swap meet, back to wider nosed saddles and problems solved:thumbsup:


Actually the warm water increases the blood flow and helps a LOT on the rhoids. Which is probably one reason why Doctors recommend the warm water siths bath. But, I never tried the cold... I would get so bad that I would get the water as HOT as I could stand it and it helped a whole lot.

I'll say it again though, take care of the healing and let it heal right and you will be rewarded with many years of happiness. One bad ride will not be worth it in the end.. pun intended.. :eekster:


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Try the cold it contracts the tissues and cold deadens pain instantly. My dad suffered for decades until this 4th doc said go cold as you can, bingo instant pain relief and tissues contract and go back up into where they belong.


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Try the cold it contracts the tissues and cold deadens pain instantly. My dad suffered for decades until this 4th doc said go cold as you can, bingo instant pain relief and tissues contract and go back up into where they belong.


That advice is about 12 years too late for me...  I used to be on a BM schedule to avoid the rhoid but now, heck I just go when I feel like it and never worry about it anymore. Best thing I ever did.. ever!!


----------



## AzTracer (Feb 15, 2007)

Everything i know points to both of your ideas being right. I suffered a problem this winter. I was told to go from hot to cold and back again for 15 mins each for an hour. So i chilled in the hottub for 15 then jumped in the freezing pool for 15. Did that once a day for about a week, Hit the baby wipes and ointment and i was right as rain.


----------



## madmatt665 (Apr 19, 2007)

Rusty: Hey, ya' got Pac Man? 
Dale: No. 
Rusty: Ya' got Space Invaders? 
Dale: Nope. 
Rusty: Ya' got Asteroids? 
Dale: Naw, but my dad does. Can't even sit on the toilet some days.


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

Fiber determines how often you poop. Water determines how hard/painful/h-roid inducing it is. Drink enough water and it's no problem. I didn't heed this advice for 20 years, lots of PH and pushing them back up, then banding, then some more banding, finally surgery. As stated above, that's the worst 2 weeks of your life! Avoid surgery if you can! Drink water! 64oz a day! 

But if they are constant problems, have the surgery. It is truly excruciating, but is a permanent fix. Better than sticking your finger up there every time you poop to try to get them to stay in.

WATER!!! I should have listened to my wife years ago. Could have avoided surgery. If you are at all serious about avoiding surgery, it is simple -- drink 64oz of water a day. Not "liquid". Tea doesn't count. Juices don't count. Soft drinks don't count. Drink WATER! Good luck.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

As I have already had the surgery I am trying to recover and avoid future problems.

I have completely changed my diet but I am still trying to get it to work well. I guess it takes time to adjust to a new schedule and diet.

Are there any special exercises or daily activities I should be doing or avoiding? The other thing I am trying is not sitting for more than 2 hours without getting up for 5 - 10 minutes for a quick walk. I thought this might relieve some strain down there.

Just trying to get better and stay better!


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Bidet Ole.

Say no to paper.


----------



## accesspig (Mar 11, 2007)

*latest bike accessory*

Great. Now i have to buy a bidet. And prolly buy it with my mtn bike funds. I'll tell the LBS to hold off on that new wheelset, I'm buying a bidet.


----------



## Poser (Jan 26, 2004)

*You don't need a bidet, you do need*

http://www.anuice.com/ this is a device that makes it easy to put cold to the area just like "Try the cold it contracts the tissues and cold deadens pain instantly. My dad suffered for decades until this 4th doc said go cold as you can, bingo instant pain relief and tissues contract and go back up into where they belong." is saying.

2nd if you feel any itching immediately use vaseline on the area then wipe. If the paper is not clear repeat until the paper is clean. ( look at a baby's butt note how tight the area around the anus, if you have ever had a hemmroid yours is not even similar. Using the cold will make it more similar. cleaning with vaseline will prevent irritation.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks so much guys. No problem here butt the entertainment is absolutly priceless. I do (or don't) feel for yall.


----------



## accesspig (Mar 11, 2007)

Poser said:


> http://www.anuice.com/ this is a device that makes it easy to put cold to the area just like "Try the cold it contracts the tissues and cold deadens pain instantly. My dad suffered for decades until this 4th doc said go cold as you can, bingo instant pain relief and tissues contract and go back up into where they belong." is saying.
> 
> 2nd if you feel any itching immediately use vaseline on the area then wipe. If the paper is not clear repeat until the paper is clean. ( look at a baby's butt note how tight the area around the anus, if you have ever had a hemmroid yours is not even similar. Using the cold will make it more similar. cleaning wiht vaseline will prevent irritation.


OK, I'll order the product and report back. Methods tried thus far: increase water intake, bioflavonoids, warm bath, Tucks, creams, 2 days off the saddle, kegels with hip thrust, different methodology for passing gas. If it takes anus ice, then so be it.


----------



## bobwilson1977 (May 5, 2010)

New guy here. Anyway, I too have hemorrhoids. ( internal) and the Dr. said he sees a lot of patience with them who happen to bike. I myself actually ride a crappy old 20 year old street bike. I think the reason I got them is because this bike is so junky that only one gear works- the highest one- and whenever I go up hills I literally stand on the pedals and force myself up the hill. I generally do a very heavy, 1 hour workout.

Since getting them I have had to stop riding. That was 2 months ago today. Apparently hemorrhoids can last a long time in some instances. In the meantime I have fixed the gears and gotten a better seat. we will see how that works.


----------



## coryell (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't know why I'm still reading this.....I've never even had hemorrhoids.


----------



## accesspig (Mar 11, 2007)

coryell said:


> I don't know why I'm still reading this.....I've never even had hemorrhoids.


you're prolly still reading bc the subject is endlessly fascinating, like midgets.


----------



## KAHAIKAPU (Sep 28, 2008)

Treybiker said:


> Thanks so much guys. No problem here butt the entertainment is absolutly priceless. I do (or don't) feel for yall.


LOL THATS THE SAME THING MY FREIND TOLD ME..AFTER 2 YEARS GONE BY.. GUESS WHOS HAVING THE SURGERY NOW BABY... LMAO


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

accesspig said:


> you're prolly still reading bc the subject is endlessly fascinating, like midgets.


annnnnd cue....

went to see the doc after about ten years of this bulls**t, and after listening to my lifestyle (i snowboard all winter, park included, and now have taken up biking for the summer), he told me that removing the rhoid (which is an external one) would not only be painful, but likely not a permanent fix. a hard fall, pregnancy (you dudes don't have to worry about this one) and the like could bring another one about, and possibly worse than the last. he advised me that the better option was to leave it alone. i was bummed (the puns keep comin'), but when i considered how many falls i've taken that feel like i've torn myself a new a$$hole, figured he was probably right. i feel for y'all. oh, and try these - they rescued me when i was on opiates after an accident (nothing like those to stop you up): http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=SD-1027


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

This is the best post in weeks


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

To rid them icecubes in a cold bowl of water sit until you can't sit no more problem over in a weeks of daily soakings, been there done that:thumbsup:


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

In case anyone's wondering what an easy way to do these "sitz baths" everyone keeps talking about is...modern engineering has that covered. and on the internet, no less, so you don't even have to buy it in the drugstore if you don't want.

Sitz Bath


----------



## Canssago (9 mo ago)

Day 3 of my first hemorrhoid! Damn it hurts! Had 3 days of epic riding planned for Labor day and then Friday night this happened. I tried pushing it back it, it went in a bit but not all the way, using Prep H, salt baths and on my way now to get a suppository. I am like WTF! I don't strain when pooping, not constipated, drink a ton of water. Know idea how this happened, getting old sucks. I can't even think about sticking a saddle between my legs! On top of that, I asked my wife to shove it back in and she was like GTFOOH! Thanks for the help Hon!

Calling Doc, first thing in the morning, trying to figure out, how to call out to work. Hey Boss, I GOT A GRAPE HANGING OUT MY ASS, WON'T BE IN TODAY!


----------

